# VK - Kangertech Products & More



## Gizmo (13/1/17)

Some cool new arrivals here at Vape King




*New Arrivals*

Kangertech Cupti 2
Kangertech Drip EZ
Kangertech Dripbox 2
Wismec Reux
iJoy Tornando Hero Black
Blends of Distinction - Zest Berry
Smoant Battlestar Stainless Steel
*Restocks*

Smok TFV8 T8 Coils
iJust S 0.3 ECL Coils
Kangertech Baby X4 Coils
EGIO AIO Grey & Black
http://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (14/1/17)

Lol @Gizmo that Drip EZ is a hoot!
Hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (14/1/17)

Finally the dripbox 2


----------



## Akash (14/1/17)

@Kalashnikov i was just about to tag you in for the dripbox 2

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (14/1/17)

Akash said:


> @Kalashnikov i was just about to tag you in for the dripbox 2


You know how i have been waiting for this bro lmao

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akash (14/1/17)

Likewise bro @Kalashnikov. Reckon it will do nice with my incoming hadaly clone

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## spiv (16/1/17)

That Dripbox 2 actually looks like a really great daily use device.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

